# Your Favorite Black Gospel



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I like the funkier stuff from the late 60s and 70s. I made a youtube playlist. What's yours?

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL200ldyNkmaLuiZOgsfunN_lcj58v4y5j


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> I like the funkier stuff from the late 60s and 70s. I made a youtube playlist. What's yours?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL200ldyNkmaLuiZOgsfunN_lcj58v4y5j


Is there a different between black and white gospel?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Wrong question. Gospel is a specific genre of music and 'black music' by origin, although it can be sung by whites of course. White gospel would be something like psalms or religious pop music.






As nearly always you don't go into the substance of the matter. Why do you reply if you are obviously not interested in the question or in giving a personal appreciation?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I find the most interesting "white gospel" to be found by search on youtube for "xian psych" or "xian folk." There is some really amazing stuff found there.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Is there a different between black and white gospel?


Yeah! It's like the difference between Ray Charles and Buck Owens. But there's a lot of black music influence on white artists both secular and gospel. And it goes the other way too. Ray Charles did some C&W music. In America, regional and denominational differences have a huge bearing on the music. The music coming out of a predominantly white evangelical church in Louisiana might sound very different from a white Baptist choir in the northeast.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

*Aretha Franklin ~ Amazing Grace*


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, the Aretha album is a good one, Balthazar. I've always liked the Edwin Hawkins Singers "Oh Happy Day." They also appear on a Melanie track, "Lay It On Down."

Steve Miller turned the civil rights song "Don't Let Nobody Turn You Round" into a hippie anthem, with a blistering guitar solo:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Walter Hawkins is really good.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Another playlist:

1970s Era Black Gospels Rockers Will Love


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a black gospel tune rendered by a guy who is as white as it gets, albino Edgar Winter:






Edgar and his albino brother Johnny both grew up frequenting black clubs. Johnny played black blues and edgar payed black rhythm and blues. No other white men could play this stuff like Edgar and Johnny did.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Yeah! It's like the difference between Ray Charles and Buck Owens. But there's a lot of black music influence on white artists both secular and gospel. And it goes the other way too. Ray Charles did some C&W music. In America, regional and denominational differences have a huge bearing on the music. The music coming out of a predominantly white evangelical church in Louisiana might sound very different from a white Baptist choir in the northeast.


Thank you very much , much appreciate this.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Amazing choir, and very funky!


----------

